# oil change = check engine light on



## koivufan75 (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a 2011 chevy cruze (bought in july 2011) and I've had the oil changed 3 times since then, twice at the dealer and once at canadian tire, and all 3 times within a week or two of changing the oil the check engine light comes on. The first time it happened (after it was changed at the dealer) a friend just fiddled around under the hood and it turned off until, the 2ed time, after it was changed at canadian tire, it came on again and about a month later I took my car to the dealer for regular maintenance and they said the cap wasn't put back on correctly and they charged me about $30 to fix it. Finally, just last week I took my car to the dealer again to get the oil changed and they did that (and also found that some "ball on the dipstick" was missing but they replaced that under warranty) and now today my check engine light came on again. 

Anyone have any problems like this? I'm so fed up with this car... 2 recalls and 3 check engine lights in just over 2 years, on a car that only has about 30,000km on it seems a bit ridiculous to me...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have had my ECO 6M since July 2011. Changed my oil myself 3 times so far Mobil one twice and now on Royal Purple. I am at 20,800 miles now. Never have had an issue with the check engine light after an oil change. I have seen the check engine light only twice - both for Lean Bank 1 code. Light came on after a long highway trip each time the morning after the drive. I cleared the code and has not come back.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember reading something on the GM Techlink website about the oil fill cap. They had a picture of one that wasn't on straight and it wouldn't seal. I think there is an O-ring on the cap you could probably match up at a hardware store but a dealer might warranty a replacement cap. You might have a problem with the PCV system and the fix is a replacement cam cover. My first choice would be a new fill cap because that is the cheapest and most logical part.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What code are you getting? Loose cap where? Not the filter cap pouring oil all over the place!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> What code are you getting?


This. Without knowing what code it is you have no idea whether it is or isn't related to something affected by an oil change.

BTW, if your car is under warranty why did they charge you to fix the cap and what exactly did they do?

My Canadian Eco has only ever had one SES light and that was during a ridiculously heavy wet snowfall where the lower grille shutters got packed with snow while driving and wouldn't function properly. A night in an underground garage melted all the snow and all was good the next day. I also had the upper grille blocked so all cooling airflow was coming in from the lower grille which is not how the car is designed to work so I write that "issue" off as operator error.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

koivufan75, 

I am sorry to hear you are having these concerns with your Cruze. Have you been able to reach out to GM of Canada? You can certainly contact them to explain your concern, so they can assist you towards a resolution. They can be reached at 800-263-3777. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

